# biken in schleswig holstein und hh



## Driver (2. Juli 2003)

hallo wer kann mir sagen wo ich in schleswig holstein oder hamburg gut biken kann freeride meine ich    und wo gibt es bike strecken richtig angelegte pisten danke schon mal für die antworten


----------



## sunchild (3. Juli 2003)

hallo

schau mal unter www.schlickjumper.de
da wirst du alles finden was du suchts 

viel spaß,

christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Driver _
> *... freeride meine ich*


Damit fängt das Problem ja an, wie definierts *DU* freeride?
Wenn ich mir dein IBC-Profil anschaue, dann ist der von Christian genannte Link vermutlich genau das, wonach Du suchst.

Solltest Du aber Freeride eher so definierten, wie ich (und wohl auch viele, viele andere), ich zitiere,


> _Original geschrieben von t-age _
> *Also, freeriden im eigentlichen Sinn ist für mich jede Art von Mountainbiken oder von mir aus auch jede Art von Biken, bei der der Spass an erster Stelle steht.
> Es geht nicht um Wettkämpfe, Bestzeiten oder das Training dafür, nicht um höher, schneller, weiter, sondern nur um den Spass an der Freude.
> 
> ...


dann kannst Du auch "freeriden" zwischen Geesthacht und Lauenburg, in den Harburger Bergen und ja, sogar bei mir in Ahrensburg (frage gerne die anderen) 

Gruß, 
Harry


----------



## Buddy (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *(frage gerne die anderen)*



Ganz Deiner Meinung  

Apropos... Wann ist denn die nächste Tour in Ahrensburg ? Möchte mal wieder in den Geschwindigkeitsrausch kommen 

Buddy


----------



## Rabbit (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Buddy _
> *Möchte mal wieder in den Geschwindigkeitsrausch kommen *








Ich philosophiere hier gerade über's Freeriden und Du kommst mit sowas! 
Was kann ich dafür wenn "ihr" so unfit seid? 

Driver, laß dich nicht vergraueln!


----------



## Driver (3. Juli 2003)

cool danke für deine antworten rabbit is es in ahrensburg gut da kann ich doch auch mal hinn kommen wenn ich lust habe oder nicht


----------



## Buddy (3. Juli 2003)

Wenn Du ein bissel jumpen willst, kann ich Dir noch die BMX Bahn in Volksdorf empfehlen 

Buddy

PS: Rabbit, ich wollte ihn doch net vergraulen


----------



## Rabbit (3. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Driver _
> * cool danke für deine antworten rabbit is es in ahrensburg gut da kann ich doch auch mal hinn kommen wenn ich lust habe oder nicht *


Grundsätzlich sind "wir" hier eher Tourenorientierte Trail- und Singletrailsuchende Freerider (nach o.g. Definition, wer sich jetzt nicht dazuzählt kann sich ja melden) 
Hier oben in Ahrensburg ist es natürlich mit den Downhills nicht so gut bestellt aber es gibt 'ne Menge schöne Trails in der Ebene, hier und da mal ein Treppchen und die BMX-Bahn in Volksdorf wird neuerdings auch immer wieder angefahren (neuerdings erfolgt die Anfahrt aber über den Bocksberg  ). Mit großartigen Sprüngen haben wir es dann zwar nicht so aber der eine oder ander kleine Hüpfer und Drops sind dann doch schon drin 

Zum richtigen "Downhillen" fehlen uns hier im Norden sicher die *richtigen* Berge aber selbst in den Harburger Bergen gibt es 'ne Menge kurzer, teils schneller, teils trickreicher Downhills die einem auch das Blut in den Adern gefrieren lassen können 

Und dann ist da ja nochBeppos Geesthacht-Lauenburg-Tour auf der wir teilweise auch unsere 500-600 Höhenmeter sammeln (man sollte es kaum glauben).

BTW: Da Du doch in Geesthacht wohnst, kennst Du denn nicht die super Trails rund um Geesthacht und besonderst auch rund ums Pumpspeicherbecken?! 

Bei interesse klinke dich einfach mal ein bei einer Tour, die hier im Forum mehr oder weniger regelmäßig angekündigt werden!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Driver (3. Juli 2003)

ja das kenne ich alles ich habe aber noch kein gutes bike nur das alte univega ram 900 muss erst geld sparen und das dauert ein pissel was führ bikes habt ihr den so und wo bekommt mann gebrauchte gut erhaltene ich will mehr in die scene reinrutschen bringt mir immer mehr spass


----------



## butze (6. Juli 2003)

ähh !!!

Wie wäre es den mal in Malente am Dieksee so viel ich weiß kann man da ganz gut Freeriden. Was mit dem Kieler Tannenberg ist weiß ich nicht aber du findest hier bestimmt den einen oder anderen der Dir darauf eine Antwort geben kann. Oder schau mal unter http://freeride.sprint-kiel.de/[/URL] nach ob da wieder gefahren werden kann . 

 butze


----------



## Die Tante T. (7. Juli 2003)

Malente rockt immer und ist für norddeutsch Verhältnisse eine klasse Trainingsmöglichkeit für Dh Rennen, abgesehen davon finden dort ca. 2-3 Rennen im Jahr statt ! Am 23./24.08. gibts ne Kombiveranstaltung, Treppen-Downhill in Flensburg und anderen Tag Dh Rennen in Malente ! Also dann komm mal ! Termine auf Schlickjumper und www.north-short.de  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Driver (7. Juli 2003)

tante t. kennst du eine  jens peter aus geesthacht der is aufm video von den schlickjumpern und du doch auch oder nicht und sein freund der hendrik ist glaube ich auch drauf sind die das aus geesthacht


----------



## Die Tante T. (8. Juli 2003)

Jens-Peter !??? Hmmm...wenn der auf dem Schlickjumpervideo drauf ist kenn ich den auf jeden Fall nur fehlt mir momentan das Gesicht dazu. Wenn ich Ihn sehe weiß ich aber bestimmt wieder wer das ist. Doch ich kenne mittlerweile soviel Leute und habe manchmal Probleme die zuzuordnen wo die hingehören, verstehst Du ? Bin halt nicht mehr der jüngste und die verkalkung setzt langsam ein ! *ggg*

Also spätestens bis Flensburg/Malente !


----------



## NorthernLight (16. Juli 2003)

gut biken kann man in malente (holsteinische schweiz). downhill- und rundstrecken reichlich vorhanden. wer mehr braucht wohnt hier falsch


----------



## Netghost (20. Juli 2003)

Mal was anderes:
Was versteht ihr eigentlich unter "schnell"?
Was für eine Durchschnitt fahrt ihr da?? 
In der Stadt fahr ich 'Mässig' mit 20-23 Durchschnitt schnell ist dann ab 24+

Im Wald und Heide sinkt der durchschnitt um etwa 5 kmh


----------

